

Silicon Valley cartoon map (2000?) - ableal
http://fbweb.cityu.edu.hk/aseshk/ISCC/ChristyReport/SVmap.gif

======
ableal
I'm a sucker for this sort of map. Bumped into a reduced version; then
<http://tineye.com> found me the largest one linked here, in a 2002 post:
[http://fbweb.cityu.edu.hk/aseshk/ISCC/ChristyReport/index.ht...](http://fbweb.cityu.edu.hk/aseshk/ISCC/ChristyReport/index.htm)

Updated version and/or source of this one appreciated ...

